
Show HN: A Smarter Approach to Commits Browsing in Bitbucket Server - sdesol
https://gitsense.com/blog/commits-browsing.html
======
sdesol
If you want to play around with the GitSense add-on for Bitbucket Server, you
can do so at

[http://bitbucket-server-demo.gitsense.com](http://bitbucket-server-
demo.gitsense.com)

The add-on is free, and it makes it possible for you to browse multiple
commits as a single entity (changes tree) in Bitbucket Server. The tree is
designed to provide an alternative, to how commits browsing is currently done
in Bitbucket, GitHub, GitLab and other related Git hosting solutions.

